# Bootom leaves dying



## delphiguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Cheers,

I've got a Paph. godefroyea about 3 weeks ago that I've repotted into a mix of 
perlite/charcoal/diatomite/leca, during the repot i've noticed that the roots
are really healthy big and hairy (learned later that paphs roots are supposed to
hairy).

Anyways, a few days later I've noticed that the bottom leaf has turned yellow I 
diddn't paid any much attention since i thought that maybe its just due to a change
in environment or maybe a transplant shock. Last Saturday as I was watering the 
plant I noticed that another leaf has started to turn yellow, and when I looked at
it this morning that leaf has already died. So far this has happened in the 2 botom
leaves, so far the other leaves are intact and healthy.

Should I be concerned of this? or is this just a natural process and nothing to be
worried about.

Thanks.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 7, 2009)

You need a little bit of caution here!! Some plants lose their leaves after a transplant shock, but it could also be a difficiency in some nutrients! Be very careful with your watering schedule from now on! Do not water too often for a short period, but also not let the roots dry out completely! Others will help you more I guess!

Also it would be good to let the leaves dry out before removing them from the plant so that it does not get contaminated (unless they dropped on their own)!

Good luck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2009)

Does it have new growths? 

I think I'd start to worry if the next set of leaves started to turn yellow. Otherwise, I think it's normal.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2009)

It sounds normal to me. Be careful with the water as biothanasis mentioned, the thick succulent leaves of brachys don't need as much water as other paphs with thin leaves.


----------



## delphiguy (Oct 7, 2009)

it doesnt have a new growth yet. Im watering it 2x a week, do you think i 
should lessen that to 1x a week? Anyways I will keep an eye on the remaining
leaves.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2009)

delphiguy said:


> ........ Im watering it 2x a week, do you think i
> should lessen that to 1x a week? .....


depends on your temps, the humidity & the potting media. Is it dry when you water it? If in doubt, I'm a pot picker upper!


----------



## delphiguy (Oct 7, 2009)

yes the media was dry and feels light when i picked it up. I was told that if
the weather is hot that i should water it 2x a week and when the weather is
cold 1x a week. Its potted in a plastic pot, with a mix of perlite/charcoal
/diatomite/leca. Im not measuring the humidity and temps, but i do place a
wet cloth underneath the pot hoping to increase humidity.

I've no problems watering it 1x a week, but the mix i'm using is quite fast 
draining and dries up quickly.

thanks.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like you're on the right track!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 8, 2009)

I think the problem you might be having is transplant shock.. I find brachys very finicky when it comes to repotting. Niveum and concolor are the most tolerant. I find its important to position the plant as it was before in its previous pot because a slight change in angle can cause water to collect in the leaves, hence the plant rots and dies.


----------



## delphiguy (Oct 8, 2009)

thanks for the tip paphioboy, i learned that the hard way killed my first paph
ciliolare that way. Anyways since then i'm am very careful of the leaves
getting wet let alone have standing water. So i just water them early in the
morning, so that just in case water gets in the crown that it gets dry by
afternoon. 


Anyways, it seems there's a new leaf coming, and that the other leaves seems to be
unaffected. I still have my fingers crossed.


----------

